# Kira height and length at 8 months... Is this it?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira will be 8 months next week, and next to any GSD, she looks like a 4 month old puppy.
She's STILL 53 pounds, 22 inches at the withers.

This doesn't mean I'm unhappy. I'm VERY happy. She's agile, and runs like a bat out of h*ll. 

All I'm asking is what to expect in growth from this point on?

Should I expect more height or length?
Or should she just fill out and gain a few pounds?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

At 8 months, Kopper was still a little bit shorter than my adult male GSD. At 14 months, he's maybe 1/2 an inch taller and still lanky as all get-out. Saturday at class we saw a friend we hadn't seen since he was maybe 9 or 10 months and they said, "Whoa, Kopper GREW!"

Hope that helps.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

Your dog has a good bit more growing to do. My female at 8 months was 23.5 in tall and weighed about 53 lbs. I just measured and weighed her the other day and at 14 months, she weighs a very slim 61 lbs and was almost 25" tall. The growth in height actually surprised me because 3-4 months ago she was 24" exactly. I think the filling out process definitely makes them appear bigger too.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I keep telling ya... just give her to me. I'll deal with her.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> I keep telling ya... just give her to me. I'll deal with her.


Awww... Poor Knuckles.

How's he doing these days?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My last female gsd topped out at 64 lbs but it took her at least 24 mos to get there.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Stosh said:


> My last female gsd topped out at 64 lbs but it took her at least 24 mos to get there.


That's what I figure with Kira. Her mom is a small 68 lbs.

Is she a WGSL?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

lexie is 8 mos today and 51 lbs and 22 inches, i like my shepherds on the smaller, thinner side i grew up with asl that were larger and they had hip problems and skin problems


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She'll grow up and out some.

And will be the PERFECT size for a fantastic agility dog!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you bought your dog from one of the top
breeders. your dog sets the standard. those
other dogs look to compare to Kira, Kira
doesn't look to compare to other dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a small 68 lbs? 68 lbs is within the standard.



Anthony8858 said:


> That's what I figure with Kira. Her mom is a small 68 lbs.
> 
> Is she a WGSL?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Awww... Poor Knuckles.
> 
> How's he doing these days?


He's great! Getting better with his issues everyday. Today is his 6 month birthday  
And he'd get along great with Kira... just sayin. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kira and Malice are the same size and the same age.

I have my fingers crossed that Malice will make it to 24".


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what's a small 68 lbs? 68 lbs is within the standard.


 
My correction.

I meant "small" compared to some of the beasts in the neighborhood


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Versailles weighed 60lbs at the vet last night and is about 23" at the withers. She has still been growing over the past few months and she is 11 months now. I think she'll get a bit bigger


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Omy was a WG and American cross. She was the best dog that ever lived.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop comparing your dog to want-a-be's.



doggiedad said:


> what's a small 68 lbs? 68 lbs is within the standard.





Anthony8858 said:


> My correction.
> 
> I meant "small" compared to some of the beasts in the neighborhood


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

It looks like Stella is a little fatty!!!! She is 75.5 lbs at 8 months. I hope she doesn't grow too much more. I already have a newfie mix that hovers between 115 and 120. Walking them together is quite interesting. But she seems to have slowed down since 7 months.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Dogs differ as to when they top out.
Abby topped out at 8-9 months.
She is 25.5 and 68 - 70 pounds (2.5 years) depending on the season and exercise.
At 8 months she was probably 62 and 25" and very gradually gained a little after that.
It looks you will be within standard as opposed to having a beast.
BTW, you have a beautiful dog.


----------

